# What is the best surge tracking software?



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Are these surge trackers worth the money now that uber isn't showing surge on the app?


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

REX HAVOC said:


> Are these surge trackers worth the money now that uber isn't showing surge on the app?


Haven't driven in a few months but with the federal money done I have to get back on the road.

Do they really not show surges any more or are there just not any surges? I've definitely paid surge prices lately as a rider.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

In my area they don't show it anymore. But we can set our own rates.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

No need for software, Uber makes it surge often now, just occasionally keep your eye on app. Like every 30 minutes on app.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Surge? What is surge??


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> Are these surge trackers worth the money now that uber isn't showing surge on the app?


No they're not.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Surge? What is surge??


Lol surge is how I make 30&40% of my income each week.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> Are these surge trackers worth the money now that uber isn't showing surge on the app?


Uber still shows plenty surge. Maybe in your city it doesn't due to low demand, mine and other big cities we feed well on surge. It's feeding frenzy.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber still shows plenty surge. Maybe in your city it doesn't due to low demand, mine and other big cities we feed well on surge. It's feeding frenzy.


Uber shows the little crooked arrow with the gray ghosting in the background but that's hardly accurate and they no longer show how much the surge is until you get pinged.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> Uber shows the little crooked arrow with the gray ghosting in the background but that's hardly accurate and they no longer show how much the surge is until you get pinged.


Surge still shows you just need to delete the app and install an older version... The current one is messed up... Here's a quick tutorial.


----------

